# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Senegal parrot VS Superb parrot(barraband parakeet)

## ivi

γεια σε ολους...
το θεμα με το ρινγκνεκ ναυαγησε τελικα...
τωρα ειμαι μεταξυ του superb και του senegal .. και τα δυο ταισμενα στο χερι , ο 1ος 200 ο 2ος 400 ευρω..... παρακαλω βοηθηστε με σχετικα με τα 2 ειδη!! χαρακτηρας απαιτησεις κτλ!!!

----------


## angelfarm

http://papagaloi.the-petz.com/?p=78

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα ένα Σενεγάλης ,έχουν ήπιο χαρακτήρα και είναι ιδανικά για διαμερίσματα.Βέβαια όλα τα πουλάκια έχουν χαρακτήρα διαφορετικό.Κοίτα απαιτήσεις για χρόνο ασχολίας ,παιχνίδια,μεγάλο κλουβί,έχουν όλα τα πουλιά.

----------

